# Finally finished all the drywall in my theater.



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

jailbird371 said:


> Finally all done laying drywall and cleaned up everything. I have a guy coming Monday to tape and mud both rooms. I can't wait.
> 
> 
> Closer shot of the back. Closet on the left, rack on top, fridge area below, and cubby for desk on the right.


Looking good. But why is your AV rack so big? Your sound system doesn't look like it takes up that much room :laughing:


----------

